# Ever use these SW products?



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

I always thought that the Promar line was SW's lowest grade paint... until yesterday. I was in my local store pricing some flat paint for an upcoming project. The rep tells me about their Quali-Coat and MasterHide line. I never heard of them and the prices they quoted scared me a little... kinda like in the Lowe's and HD range. Has anyone used these products? Are they worth looking into?

steve


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

If your going with a flat finish I wouldn't buy that cheap stuff. Flat finishes need to be more durable.

IMO the ProMar flat interior is junk. You have no idea how many estimates I do per year to clean and cover it with a Satin finish because it just doesn't wash. 

Keep in mind I do all residential repaints. I know you do a lot of apartments, so with a high turn over rate it may be a very cost effective coating.

I would still be wary of anything cheaper than ProMar...


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Master Hide is dirt cheap, but it does what it says. I've spread 100's of gallons working for one paint company on half million dollar homes, and it actually doesn't look bad. It's not a product I like to use to death or anything, but I've done rentals with it and had great success.

ProMar is a better paint, and although economical, it's not garbage. I don't expect any flat to be washable, they are too pourous and absorb dirt, grease, and grime. 

I think promar comes in satin and master hide in egg shell if I remember right. Stick to paints with at least some sheen anyway if you're doing apartments/rental properties. Your tenants will eat anything else alive.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Is this the product that is so thin you have turn a roller and get to the wall kind of quick or it will drip?


----------



## Tyler Homes (Feb 9, 2007)

You get what you pay for!!! Trim I use mid to high range paint, walls the same. It looks better, in less time.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Promar 200 is great paint. I have a feeling it's the same as Superpaint without the retail price.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

I have had a Sherwin Store manager tell me that Promar 200 is superpaint without the 25 year retail warranty. I dont like the flat but man the eggshell has a great finish when dry without a lot of flash if repairs are prepped right. A little known secret is that the 200 line has a semi gloss and GLOSS! the gloss has a wet look that is really nice on some trim work.


----------



## Cuz (May 5, 2006)

was using r/m 400 flat on walls but was having problems on touch up my rep sugested builder solution, theres one to try. decent stuff for the money


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

I have also tried builders solution. It hides minor imperfections well


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

BMAN said:


> I have had a Sherwin Store manager tell me that Promar 200 is superpaint without the 25 year retail warranty.


I used to be a Classic 99 fan until I switched to the PM200. I would have said that ProMar was more in line with the Classic, as I didn't notice much difference in application or performance.

I'll have to question my SW sales guys about this. He may or may not tell me...:whistling 

steve


----------



## SW1123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Promar 200 is almost identical to CL99. It has a slightly different grind on the titanium for better spray and roll characteristics. Where the CL99 has a larger titanium grind show it is easier for DIY'rs to roll it on.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

CL99 does not cover near as well as 200.


----------



## Pillow (Feb 10, 2007)

I have not been pleased with Classic 99. Too thin and does not hide well.

Next week I am putting up some Cashmere flat wall paint and trying the ProClassic S-G trim paint. 

Of course the sales rep says the ProClassic will look like oil... We will see.

FWIW the Cashmere and ProClassic were pretty pricey, they better perform.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Pro classic is very nice. I use it on most of my trim work.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

SW1123 said:


> Promar 200 is almost identical to CL99. It has a slightly different grind on the titanium for better spray and roll characteristics. Where the CL99 has a larger titanium grind show it is easier for DIY'rs to roll it on.


I can appreciate that type of info. How can a regular painter get in depth info like that? Mostly I know from experience, and I always thought 200 was much better than CL99.

Is it true that 200 is superpaint with out the warranty? That's been brought up here a few times.

Can I just go to SW school? :}


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

A lot of this stuff comes from the SW sales guy. After I tried a can of the PM200, I told him that I didn't see much difference between the Classic 99 and the 200. Thats when he tells me its basically the same paint.

Can't say one is thinner than the other, though. Might depend on application, surface, primer, etc.

steve


----------

